# Pls Help: is this the perfect breed for me?



## Newbe (Sep 1, 2010)

Help: is the *HAVANESE* the perfect breed for me?
Are they perfect apartment dogs?
Can they be left home alone for at least 4hrs without crying/barking/destruction?
Can they be independent at times? can they sleep on their own beds especially at night without crying/barking/destruction?
Are they lovable & nice to everyone from children/old people/strangers?
Are they quiet dogs? (All my neighbors have dogs & some are super yappers ).
Are they a healthy breed?
Are these easy to housebreak and train?
Are these an intelligent breed?
Any other things that I should know about this breed from your experiences?

I don't want a cat so pls don't suggest a cat.... *It's my life long dream is to have a sweet dog*.. I love their intelligence and awareness. The way they look up at you. It is soo sweet and it makes my heart melt. I love teaching so it would be awesome to train one and have it be part of my family. I don't have kids but a lot of nephews and nieces that come over so it has to be a sweet dog. After a lot of research & dogs 101 videos the perfect one seems to be the havanese but it is better to hear from actual people that own them. I had originally liked golden retrievers but cons: I would feel bad not having a yard for it & it's size & very prone to health problems. Also thought Miniature schnauzer but cons: howling?=noisy, very prone to a lot of health problems. It would be awesome to be able to take it to retirement home to visit an old friend of my mom's and some of the people there. 
Thank you


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

In my mind you have to consider them like kids. They're not all the same. Mine are not yappy (most of the time) and that was a consideration for me. They are good for apartments and a lot of folks will tell you they have raised them in apartments. Are they destructive? Depends upon what you mean by that. My little girl has managed to destroy a number of things, my boys, nothing more serious than toilet paper and an occasional magazine for dessert. 

I know many people who leave their dogs for four hours or more and they seem to do fine, even though this is a companion breed and they love being with their people. Are they intelligent? I would say yes, but like people, some more than others. Are they easy to train? Talk to Tom King about that and if you listen to his guidance, maybe trained sooner rather than later. Mine were each different in that department.

Are they loving to all people? Mine yes, some are more wary, but generally I would say yes. So much depends on the personality of the puppy you choose. That's why it's so important to work with a good breeder who can help determine the right puppy for your family.

Whatever you choose to do, having a puppy/dog is a very special experience -- at least in my life and I wish you much luck in your decision.


----------



## Newbe (Sep 1, 2010)

*Thank you*

Wow the more I hear about people's experiences with these the more I think it is for me. I plan on training it asap.... 
I still want to hear from as many people's experiences as possible. I hope also that I can find a great breeder in Arizona by the time I am ready to finally get one.

Thank you


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey Newbe,
welcome to the forum, I have a 1/2 hav, 1/2 shih tzu, 8 month. I'm a big dog person. and I have a new anatolian pup, got him at 9 weeks old. he's already house trained (11 weeks old).

Are they perfect apartment dogs? yes.
Can they be left home alone for at least 4hrs without crying/barking/destruction? depends on the dog
Can they be independent at times? yes. 
can they sleep on their own beds especially at night without crying/barking/destruction?yes.
Are they lovable & nice to everyone from children/old people/strangers? that's socialization at an early age, done right, yes.
Are they quiet dogs? (All my neighbors have dogs & some are super yappers ). much quieter than terriers, my guy only barks when I pull up in the driveway or if you 'sneak' up on him.
Are they a healthy breed? again, depends on the dog, and where you get him/her, but relatively healthy.
Are these easy to housebreak and train? no. but that also depends on how consistent you are.
Are these an intelligent breed? very. smartest dog I've ever had.
Any other things that I should know about this breed from your experiences?

my 1/2 hav, is the most charming, entertaining, energetic and smart a$$ dog I've ever had. He's not a velcro dog, he's more independent than that, but he clearly is bonded to me. very sweet, but he's crazy too (puppy crazy). I want a full hav. but for me 4 dogs is A LOT... 

grooming: get ready to groom every day or every other day, depending on coat length. and be ready for a picky eater.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

While Havanese are a terrific breed, they are not clones of each other. Each dog has their own personality. I have one that is vocal, and one that is not. One likes kids, the other one not so much.

They do love to be with their humans, but do fine if left alone. They can be taught to sleep in their own beds (but why would you want to ) Some are easier to housebreak than others. One of mine was trained by 7 months and the other one took a lot longer than that. They are very intelligent, as you will find out. 

They are relatively healthy, but like humans, some might be more prone to some health issues. That is why it is so important to research and buy your puppy from a reputable breeder that does all the necessary health testing.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Are they perfect apartment dogs? yes.

Can they be left home alone for at least 4hrs without crying/barking/destruction? Havanese are companion dogs and generally do not like to be alone, many of our members who work full time have gotten another hav to keep hav #1 company, there probably are a few singletons that may do fine, but my girl? She has separation anxiety and I know she's not the only one here with that problem. Talk to the breeder about this characteristic, is it hereditary? IDK, is it common with the breed? ehh, no but its possible


Can they be independent at times? Gucci won't let me go the bathroom by myself, lol..she follows me everywhere, so mine is more co-dependent than independent, but again, that's a personality thing that can vary.

can they sleep on their own beds especially at night without crying/barking/destruction? As long as it is MY bed and snuggled up next to my pillow 


Are they lovable & nice to everyone from children/old people/strangers?
yes

Are they quiet dogs? Generally, the breed isn't yappy and is quiet, but there are some barkers, my husband trained gucci to bark at someone coming to our house and I could strangle him for it, but other than that, she won't even bark to go out, only at the door, or if she needs water.

Are they a healthy breed? depends, research and choose a breeder carefully

Are these easy to housebreak and train? No, havanese are not the easiest to housebreak, there are the exceptions to the rules, but be prepared for a patient journey and I've read plenty of threads on here about housebreaking problems, again...no guarantees it will be a cakewalk 

Are these an intelligent breed? very smart, high IQ's

Any other things that I should know about this breed from your experiences? As long as you take your time and find a breeder that health tests and have plenty of love and time to devote, it will be a rewarding experience for both of you,but you are the only one that knows what is a good match for your lifestyle.

:welcome: to the forum! :biggrin1:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't have much to add to what people have posted.
I have 3 and they are all a little different, but all loving and sweet.
Two of mine sleep happily in crates in our bedroom and one sleeps with us.

None of them mind being in the crate for short periods of time. In fact 2 of them run to hide in the crate when they see me head for the cabinet where I keep the grooming brushes. It's quite amusing to watch.

They love their "people" and it's really funny to have 3 dogs follow me into the bathroom and wait patiently for me to take a shower.

The coats can be a problem and need a lot of care, so maybe you should try to get one with a silkier coat, which is a little easier to maintain.

They are just the best breed! I am so glad I discovered Havs 6 years ago.

Have fun puppy searching, find an excellent breeder, and share the pics with us!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I think the question you need to ask is what if the dog you get isn't one or any combination of those things you've listed? Can you live with that? I recently fostered an adorable Havanese puppy that the owners surrendered because she wasn't the "perfect" dog they were led to believe she would be.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi newbie, I am also in the process of learning about the havanese at the moment. I am sure not new to dogs though (haviing 2 dogs of the same breed; I can agree to the bellow). It applies to every breed....


irnfit said:


> While Havanese are a terrific breed, they are not clones of each other. Each dog has their own personality. I have one that is vocal, and one that is not. One likes kids, the other one not so much.


If I were in your place, I will ask the reputable breeder's help to match with the havanese pup who fits the personality that I want (that is for sure what I will do when the time comes to get my 3rd fluff) 
Also, I just wanted to add, the pup has his/her own personality/temperament, but then it is our duty to then train him/her as he/she develops and grow ^_^

Other than that, just wanted to also add that I am excited for you


----------



## Newbe (Sep 1, 2010)

*Thank u all : )*

I have been doing research for years cause this is too important to me & It is both terrifying & exciting. I have been to shelters & it breaks my heart...I just can't do that. : ( I can't leave my baby there no way! that is why it is important that I get as much info as possible....I plan to train it too so I will put in hard work & all my love.
My heart pounds so bad when ever I see a dog or puppy. I worked at a petstore for a while & everyone would tell me how their dogs are the best & how much they loved them...so much It would bring us to tears(from getting so emotional). I kept thinking how lucky that they could have that connection with such a wonderful intelligent creating. When i was little my big brother's would find pitbulls in the street & so I grew up with them but it was a house & we had a yard. I wouldn't say that it gave me experience cause I was little & busy going to school. They were my best friends & I wanted to go to sleep outside with them cause I loved their company so much. They just want to love you. Love.......


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

We have had three dogs over the years and our Havanese is a wonderful dog. They can do fine in an apartment but do love and need walks. I'm sure Tasha would sleep in her own bed but we prefer having her on our bed. They are lovable and nice but ours is wary of strangers till she gets to know them. They are generally quiet but Tasha barks when someone comes to the door or a dog walks by. Easy to housebreak? I'd have to say no. It seems many small breeds are more difficult than larger breeds. I would say they are a very intelligent breed. If you end up with one like ours he/she will follow you everywhere and want to sit in your lap a lot. You'll probably end up surprised you could love a dog so much because they can be such sweet dogs. At least ours is but like was mentioned they aren't clones of each other. As always, be prepared to spend a fair amount for puppy shots and spaying/neutering. Add in quality food and other essentials and it starts to add up. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I have been thinking about what Jill posted earlier and she's so right that you have to be willing to settle for less than your idea of the "perfect dog" sometimes. With our Abby, I was expecting a sweet little lap dog (the breeder (reputable??) told me she was). Much to my surprise and disappointment she has never sat in my lap! We have had many small dogs through the years and she is the only one who isn't a lap dog! But, she has a wonderful laid back personality and loves children, is not a barker and is not too difficult to groom. My DH and I are home all the time so she only goes in the crate when we go out for a few hours but is fine in there after some initial separation anxiety when we first got her. She does sleep with us but that is our choice. She is not a finicky eater like some Havs. My main advice is to seek a reputable breeder who health tests and socializes their puppies. 

You are so fortunate to have found this forum to get advice on what makes a good breeder. I didn't find this site until "after" I got my puppy. It sounds like you are really doing your research which is the best first step to take toward getting a puppy. Please feel free to ask any other questions - this forum is always willing to help! Good luck in your quest. :welcome::


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Newbe said:


> Help: is the *HAVANESE* the perfect breed for me?
> Are they perfect apartment dogs?
> Can they be left home alone for at least 4hrs without crying/barking/destruction?
> Can they be independent at times? can they sleep on their own beds especially at night without crying/barking/destruction?
> ...


After several dogs in my life, I've learned that the sweetest dog started out as a puppy who needs to be trained. All of our dogs became family members that we were committed to until they died--no matter how difficult they were.

A couple of years ago, our breeder asked if we wanted one of her females that she used for breeding. Dani was 7 at the time and our breeder said she couldn't give Dani the attention that she needed. Dani has been such a blessing to us and to Bella. And we have give Dani more attention and spoiling in these past two years just because she's so sweet. I never thought of getting an older dog in the past but Dani changed my thinking.

You could consider an older dog. That would give you the things you're looking for and give a dog a loving home.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Again, I'm not sure I have much to add, but...

We live in an apartment in NYC. Guapo is VERY independent for a Havanese and was VERY easy to housebreak. He is both pad and outside trained (he only goes #1 on the pads which is convenient for us). He slept in his own bed until he was neutered (at which time my DH had a "male crisis" and couldn't stand to see him look so pathetic) and now he sleeps 1/2 the night on the floor and 1/2 the night in our bed. We both work full-time so Guapo was home for about an 8-hour stretch BUT we've always had a dog walker who comes in the middle of the day and spends 30 minutes with him.

About 2 months ago we brought home Paisley both because we wanted another dog and because we wanted Guapo to have a regular dog companion, although the TRUTH is that he would have been just fine as an only dog. As others have said, the personality of the pup you bring home will have as much, if not more, to do with the answer to all your questions than just the breed.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Newbe, Please forgive me in advance if this comes off a little harsh-I get the impression you are a youngish adult and on your own...a dog is a ton of work!!!! there is no such thing as a perfect dog, but perhaps a Havanese is the perfect dog for you. Those of us on this forum obviously think that the Havanese is a perfect dog for us. But I am a little worried about your list. You are looking for quite a bit from a little being, especially if you get a puppy. A puppy will not be able to be left for 4 hours. and many feel that a Havanese is a velcro dog and even as an adult would have problems being left alone... My boys how ever are fine being left for more than 4 hours and always have been. 

House training a Havanese is full time job for a 3 months and a job that is not completely finished for over a year. There are some who take to it easier than this, but be prepared for the worst and happily relieved if it is easier. It is the number one reason Havanese are surrendered for adoption. this would be my concern for you getting an older dog because, so much of the success of house training is established young. I know many people with adult havs who are not completely house trained. 

the other things on your list, health and temperment, vary from dog to dog. Find a great breeder and will be half way there, but things do come up. 

a dog does not come doing everything to your liking, but with work, like any relationship you train each other  LOL.

I think I can read in your words "my life long dream to have a dog" a fantasy of what dog ownership is (forgive me if I am wrong)... I had that too, and rushed into my first Hav and didn't find the best of breeders...I just wanted a Havanese as soon as possible. I adore Jasper but he has issues. Jasper changed my life, Cash changed it even more... 90% is all good. but it is ton of work, it ties you down. No more going out for drinks after work. No more impromptu weekends away... if money is a concern, do you want those new boots, or the better more expensive food for your pup, that is going to help with allergies, the runs, digestive issues (havs are a healthy breed, but many of these things do crop up) And what if you get the boots but then your pup gets sick and has to go to the vet?

I waited 45 years for my first real dog. A Havanese because of my allergies. I will never be without a Havanese again, but it is not for everyone at every time in their lives. And no one has mentioned grooming yet (very time consuming.) 

Thank you for coming here and asking and doing research. Please search this forum for threads on potty training, socializing and health (check out some scary threads on liver shunts, and joint problems...just so you know what could happen. Or the threads on allergies which mean you need to provide a special diet) And check out Havanese Rescue (banner at the top of the page) And go on Pet Finder and read about Havanese who have been turned over or abandoned because their owners couldn't train them, or they lost their jobs, or they just changed their minds. 

If you are ready for a dog, a Havanese may be the perfect dog for you. And we will be here all along the way to help you out. Otherwise there is no crime in waiting til the time is right. I could not have had dogs without my husband taking on half the responsibility.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Missy, my daughter (Senior at Virginia Tech) wants a dog like something fierce and I keep telling her no because I know she isn't ready for the time and financial commitment, dogs are expensive and on her college budget..lol, everytime we go to the vet its $100-200 and these are for well baby visits and maintanence medications, flea and heartworm, and she never really even thought about the cost of everything..food, vet, grooming, heartworm, flea medicine, and all the other stuff we 'need'.

OP, you sound like you are thinking this out and researching thoroughly, which is awesome, alot of the dogs that are in rescue were impulse decisions people made not realizing the time and money it takes to raise a dog  if the time is right now, or next year.. or Havanese or another breed, its nice to see you researching and asking questions,

Mine is very much a velcro dog and she's be miserable if I had to leave her home very often, she'd be one of those havs that would need another hav to stay with her, or a dog sitter, lol

K.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great advice so far. I am dealing with diarrhea issues now, due to kenneling for two days. So................I am dealing with loose stools and eating issues. You just can't pack up and leave these guys in a kennel without problems later. Lots of cleaning up to do and lots of potty breaks outside. I just clean it up and change the diet to bland. 

A dog should be a major change in your life. All dogs are not perfect and there will be issues with every dog. A dog will require your time for caring for them, which will require LOTS of patience, training, and lots of love. They are living beings and they deserve all the care you can give. Can you provide a lot of devoted time to your Hav? Havs are companion dogs and love your company. This is a life long commitment for the next 15 years or so, or longer.


----------



## Newbe (Sep 1, 2010)

*thx*

I am 27 & so is my boyfriend we have been/&living 2gether for 11years & have no children. I was working but left & my bf doesn't want me to work but I get so lonely too. As much as I would love a child I can't bring one into this world yet & I am aware that dogs are like having a baby but I want a dog before I do anything else. I ask if they could be left alone for at least 4 hrs cause i want to work so I could support it & buy it things. Basically I would be working for my dream(my little buddy). So I would have time to train it first so it could be ok at home. I don't have people friends nor am I interested in having any. I get along better with older people . Also I don't go out...other than visit my family and they will live very close soon so we could walk there : ) to visit them on the weekends. I don't drink/smoke nor like to go to bars/dancing or anything like that. My favorite places to go are outside especially to the park(I LOVE NATURE). There is a park kinda close where there is a man made lake and I love to sit there or walk around it. I see people jogging there, walking doggies, or just relaxing. Arizona is soooooo Hot!! that I couldn't really go there during the summer cause we would both probably pass out but I could walk around my apartments. I think it is scary to have any responsibility especially a dog but no matter what I keep wanting one. i think I have the perfect life for it. I would like to talk to my doggy like I see other people do & they just stare back...lol. I am aware that puppies don't come perfect & u get what u put in. i would love to train one. I would love to train it to go on one of those indoor potty patches of grass.. I don't want to feed my doggy to crap and so I remember & learned about foods & what they put in it and was grossed out!! so I am gonna be smart & prepare before the big decision.
Also i am not a materialistic person in fact the only things I desire are food & sometimes buying stuff for other people like my loved ones. So I wouldn't be missing out on no boots or materialistic things. & i take very very great care of anything I have so it lasts me for years... No joke. so given my lifestyle & everything I think I would be a perfect candidate for getting a puppy/dog. 
Thank you all : )


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Newbe said:


> I am 27 & so is my boyfriend we have been/&living 2gether for 11years & have no children. I was working but left & my bf doesn't want me to work but I get so lonely too. As much as I would love a child I can't bring one into this world yet & I am aware that dogs are like having a baby but I want a dog before I do anything else. I ask if they could be left alone for at least 4 hrs cause i want to work so I could support it & buy it things. Basically I would be working for my dream(my little buddy). So I would have time to train it first so it could be ok at home. I don't have people friends nor am I interested in having any. I get along better with older people . Also I don't go out...other than visit my family and they will live very close soon so we could walk there : ) to visit them on the weekends. I don't drink/smoke nor like to go to bars/dancing or anything like that. My favorite places to go are outside especially to the park(I LOVE NATURE). There is a park kinda close where there is a man made lake and I love to sit there or walk around it. I see people jogging there, walking doggies, or just relaxing. Arizona is soooooo Hot!! that I couldn't really go there during the summer cause we would both probably pass out but I could walk around my apartments. I think it is scary to have any responsibility especially a dog but no matter what I keep wanting one. i think I have the perfect life for it. I would like to talk to my doggy like I see other people do & they just stare back...lol. I am aware that puppies don't come perfect & u get what u put in. i would love to train one. I would love to train it to go on one of those indoor potty patches of grass.. I don't want to feed my doggy to crap and so I remember & learned about foods & what they put in it and was grossed out!! so I am gonna be smart & prepare before the big decision.
> 
> Thank you all : )


Sounds like your dog to be will be one lucky and loved lil' girl or guy  You and I have some things in common, except I"m older and I don't jog  Something happened to my joints @ 35'ish, lol



> I am dealing with diarrhea issues now, due to kenneling for two days. So................I am dealing with loose stools and eating issues. You just can't pack up and leave these guys in a kennel without problems later. Lots of cleaning up to do and lots of potty breaks outside. I just clean it up and change the diet to bland.


I notice Gucci won't eat as much when her tummy hurts, but I highly recommend looking into probiotic supplements, it has made a HUGE difference in a very beneficial way, I use these capsules and sprinkle about 1/2 a capsule on a day and keep them in the fridge) It will change your life and butt baths will be a memory of the past!!

Integrative Therapeutics Spectra Probiotic

(which reminds me, did anyone tell newbe about the butt baths??? ound


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Newbe said:


> Help: is the *HAVANESE* the perfect breed for me?


Are they perfect apartment dogs?

Just like people, no dog is "perfect" and that includes Havs. Also, they ALL need exercise. That said, they are a breed that adapts to apartment life well.

Can they be left home alone for at least 4hrs without crying/barking/destruction?

Certainly! But not without training. And when they are young, they will probably need to be crated or in an ex-pen (for their safety as well as that of your apartment!) when they are young.

Can they be independent at times? can they sleep on their own beds especially at night without crying/barking/destruction?

Absolutely, but they need to learn how.

Are they lovable & nice to everyone from children/old people/strangers?

They are a people-loving breed, but EVERY dog needs to be properly socialized from puppyhood on to remain friendly toward strangers and children.

Are they quiet dogs? (All my neighbors have dogs & some are super yappers ).

They are not "yappy", but they may bark. Some are "mouthier" than others. It's all a matter of what you accept and how you train them. It's easier to train a single dog to be quiet than multiples.

Are they a healthy breed?

If you buy from a reputable breeder who does proper health testing. There are no guarantees with ANY breed (or mixed breed) but they tend to be a hardy, long-lived breed.

Are these easy to housebreak and train?

Little dogs, in general, take longer to houseTRAIN than big dogs, and Havs are no exception. If you buy from a reputable breeder, who gives their puppies a great start on potty training AND you follow up diligently once you get the puppy home, by watching them carefully and not allowing them more freedom than they are ready for, you can definitely achieve a fully reliably housetrained dog.

As far as general training is concerned, they are VERY smart, AND willing to please, which makes them a joy to train. They were (and are) often used as circus dogs because of their trainability.

Are these an intelligent breed?

As I said above, definitely!

Any other things that I should know about this breed from your experiences?

The biggest down-side is coat care. You MUST be willing to maintain their coat daily if you keep them in long coat. If not, you MUST be prepared to keep them in a shorter cut... either by doing it yourself (which means buying the equipment and learning how) or paying someone else to do it for you regularly. Even then, they will still probably require a thorough brushing a few times per week.

The up-side is that they shed very little (the way a person does... not like most dogs and cats) and are tolerated by many people (like me) who are allergic to most dog breeds. They have no "doggy" odor, either!



Newbe said:


> I don't want a cat so pls don't suggest a cat.... *It's my life long dream is to have a sweet dog*.. I love their intelligence and awareness. The way they look up at you. It is soo sweet and it makes my heart melt. I love teaching so it would be awesome to train one and have it be part of my family. I don't have kids but a lot of nephews and nieces that come over so it has to be a sweet dog. After a lot of research & dogs 101 videos the perfect one seems to be the havanese but it is better to hear from actual people that own them. I had originally liked golden retrievers but cons: I would feel bad not having a yard for it & it's size & very prone to health problems. Also thought Miniature schnauzer but cons: howling?=noisy, very prone to a lot of health problems. It would be awesome to be able to take it to retirement home to visit an old friend of my mom's and some of the people there.
> Thank you


It sounds like you are doing a good job doing your homework! And it also sounds like you are looking for a lot of things in a dog that I was before I found Kodi. Just remember that while there are basic tendencies within a breed, there is a LOT of variation in terms of personality and temperament too. Discuss what's important to you with the breeder that you choose. And remember that "nature" is only part of what makes a dog a "good dog". It is the START the puppy gets from the breeder, and the consistent, patient, long-term effort you put into training once you get your pup home that will make your pup into a delightful, balanced, long-term partner.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Are they perfect apartment dogs? Some are. Some are not. 

Can they be left home alone for at least 4hrs without crying/barking/destruction? Simple answer....maybe. So much depends on the individual dog's temperament and it's earliest childhood "training" by its breeders. For instance in our last litter we had three boys and one girl. The girl was smaller than the boys and she so much enjoyed time to herself that she really appreciates it. She went to a home in an apartment in Manhatten and stays by herself with no issues 4 hours at the time. Most will not thrive with that schedule, but it suits her fine. We have turned down more than a few other apartment homes simply because we didn't have the right pup for it in a litter. Any can be trained to stay calmy by themselves though, but it can easily be spoiled to start with.

Can they be independent at times? can they sleep on their own beds especially at night without crying/barking/destruction? Any can sleep in their own bed, but same as previous answer, make or break is up to the earliest training.

Are they lovable & nice to everyone from children/old people/strangers?Yes, but.... some can be wary of strangers, which is not a bad thing.

Are they quiet dogs? (All my neighbors have dogs & some are super yappers ). Not yappers, but not quiet either. No one will sneak up on you.

Are they a healthy breed? No short answer. There are problems in the breed, but no more so than any other breed. This is where picking your breeder should make a difference.

Are these easy to housebreak and train? I'm going to go against all the others and say Yes......but with a big IF. IF proper habits have been established by the breeder from the very beginning, including starting them no later than 3 1/2 weeks. If they have been allowed to let it fly any kind of way to start with, they may never be able to be housetrained. It's a progression that needs to be followed. They don't wake up one day housetrained. We train to litter, but did have one that made the change to the Potty Park issue free. As far as I know, that's the only one who uses the Potty Park, but I know there are a lot of people who like them.

Are these an intelligent breed?Yes, definately. Some are smarter than their owners. I've dealt with training dogs and horses my whole life and these are, without question, the most intelligent dogs I've worked with. They are a lot like Arab horses, which are the most intelligent breed of horses. What they learn to start with on any issue stays with them forever. Teach either something the wrong way, and there is hell to pay in retraining.

Any other things that I should know about this breed from your experiences? Much, but a lot of it is availble right here on these forums.

You sound like you would be a fine owner. Choose wisely and good luck.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

I am 27 and live in an apartment with my Havanese. We live in a very dog friendly neighborhood, which I think is important if you are going to live in a city with a Hav. Lily is very social and thrives around other people and dogs but loves to be with me most of all! A great dog park is just a block and a half away, we go there a couple times a day, she can come with me and sit outside on the patio with me at any of the local restaurants, all of the local stores welcome her in, its very nice. She would be very unhappy if she was just trapped inside all day.

I do not leave her alone more than 4 hours. When I do have to leave her alone frequently she is sad and mopes around. She barks more and seems more anxious when I do leave. 

On days I am not feeling well, I have someone else walk her, but at the very least she goes for a walk and to the dog park for a minimum of 45 minutes to an hour. She is trained to use pads on my balcony and that works well as going up and down the elevator every time she needs to pee would get old fast. 

She does bark when I am inside the condo with her. She does not do this when we are in a house, because in a house there are not constant people walking by the door, making noise, ringing the doorbell for deliveries.. I am training her to stop after one or two barks but I would be lying if I said there have not been the occasional complaints. She does not bark when I am gone, its more of a watchdog behavior.

When she was a puppy I didn't leave her home alone for more than two hours until she was 6 or 7 months. She was a lot of work. On more than a few occasions I asked myself what I was getting into. It was like a baby. Things got better around 8 months when she was more reliable around house training, and she is so wonderful and so worth the time I spent with her as a baby, but it was a long few months. 

My lifestyle, activity level, social life, financial situation have all worked out really well at this point in my life to have a dog. If I had done it at 22 when I was out with friends alot and busy with school, and concerned with myself first and foremost it would not have been fair for the dog. She is a huge expense, both timewise and moneywise. Vet visits, food, toys, treats, collars, raincoats,sweaters for fall, winter parkas, airfare for when she travels with me-I did alot of planning but really had no idea. She doesn't want for anything but she is really my greatest passion so I don't mind in the least. 

She has a pretty common Havanese personality in that she is not super independent and likes to follow me around the house. I do not cook alone, shower alone, or use the bathroom alone. You have to really think if that possibility would be okay with you. If not there are other breeds that are known to be a bit more autonomous and still have a great personality. 

She is crate trained and sleeps some of the time in there and some of the time in my bed. I would not turn her out of my bed if she wanted to snuggle. 

As far as destruction, my place has taken some wear and tear but it has been minimal. When she was teething she chewed on the baseboards, those will need to be sanded down and repainted at my expense. If you have carpet you need to be very vigilant about potty training, those sprays can only do so much. She chewed some upholstery on a chair of mine, but it needed to be recovered anyway. 

The Havanese is a great breed. In my opinion, if you are looking for all of the things on the list you posted above, there is a good chance you may be disappointed. They are wonderful companions, but in my opinion can be high maintenence. 

Have you considered any other breeds? If so, which ones?


----------



## Newbe (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks....sounds more amazing every time : )


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I just viewed "Animal Planet" on television.... High Maintenance, your brush had better be your best friend. My opinion...."THE COMB"....you have to comb all the way to the skin, if you want those tangles gone! 

If you feel like you cannot keep up on the grooming, then, you have to learn to groom your Hav, so your Hav will have a short groom, or................. pay someone else the BIG bucks ever 4-6 weeks or so!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I just viewed "Animal Planet" on television.... High Maintenance, your brush had better be your best friend. My opinion...."THE COMB"....you have to comb all the way to the skin, if you want those tangles gone!
> 
> If you feel like you cannot keep up on the grooming, then, you have to learn to groom your Hav, so your Hav will have a short groom, or................. pay someone else the BIG bucks ever 4-6 weeks or so!


I agree. Brushes aren't good for much more than fluffing them up so they look good for guests!<g>


----------



## Newbe (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh I don't think i would mind the grooming at all cause I still comb the hairs on barbies when my niece comes over. I love doing things : ) Life offers so many fun things and I can imagine that having something that is alive to love will only make experiences even more amazing and rewarding. I brush my hair once a day so it would make sense to brush my dogs hair..lol. I wonder how many times they need a shower? Shampoo removes important oils in the human scalp/hair so I can imagine it would do the same for doggies? Can they go no poo too....? how many times do you have to brush/comb the havanese's hair? I also read that you might be able to avoid butt baths by cutting the hair on the behind?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

As for baths..........Invest in very good quality shampoo and conditioners. I bathe every 7-10 days just because I want them clean because they sleep with me and I LOVE the extra softness of their hair after bath. And...........a clean coat reduces appearances of tangles.

As for brushing......I touch my Havs a lot, thus finding areas I need to comb. 

Dexter..... Combing out after bath.

Jack.....Once a day combing due to his hair getting longer. I am also finding loose hairs. Jack is a sweet heart with clipper grooming. He will let me do anything.....except....he is fussy about his ears!

Butt baths.....I am getting really good! While I was trimming more from Jack's belly today, I trimmed up the anal area. Now, I am looking forward to less butt baths for Jack! 

Oh! I really still love my "Peanut Shaver" found at Sally's Hair Supplies. Check them out! I will use the little shaver on the foot pads, belly, anal area, armpits. It is a good little shaver to start practicing.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

krandall said:


> I agree. Brushes aren't good for much more than fluffing them up so they look good for guests!<g>


I hate combing. I have a CC Buttercomb and barely use it and use the CC wood pin brush on her everyday then wonder why she gets mats. Ha!

I wash Lily every week and get her groomed every four weeks. No dog is 100% hypoallergenic, and with my allergies it helps to keep her clean. Plus they are so low to the ground they are like little street swiffers! You never know what they have picked up from outside.


----------



## Newbe (Sep 1, 2010)

maybe I can tie it's hair when we go out so it doesn't get too dirty...


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Newbe said:


> maybe I can tie it's hair when we go out so it doesn't get too dirty...


Fur real?

Would you braid the undercarriage? I am having a hard time picturing thisound:


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

If you have a boy, you might need an undercarriage shave as a pup, mine still hits himself 1/2 way up. and I call it the butt shave, but the groomers call it a sanitary shave. there are different types, I like the landing strip myself. my guy has a cute butt. but he often has hitch hikers, I think it's b/c he's not very tall (so the poop doesn't drop, was that TMI?)

I thought the grooming would be annoying but I actually like it. I comb my guy out every night. it goes better if he's tired. He hasn't blown coat yet though, can't wait for that.

I'm a big dog person by nature, I love my little guy, but I find myself pretty protective of him from other dogs that are bigger.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I bathed Rosie Sunday afternoon, blow dried and combed. She was so pretty. Then we went back outside. Hubby had mowed the back yard and hadn't run the sweeper. then he decided to water the new shrubs. Rosie and the cat started playing and ran through the mud around the new freshly watered shrubs then in the yard. Have you ever seen a green dog? All the new mown grass clippings stuck in her hair and muddy feet. This time she got a bath in the swimming pool. I like to have never gotten the grass clippings out of her fur and her feet and legs still look dirty. Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I have to give Gucci a bath every 6-7 days for my allergies, because she does pick up pollen, dust, and all the other things in the air and starts to give me sniffles and sneezes.

If someone would've told me a few years ago that I would spend $40-50 on a comb for a dog, I would've told them they are nuts ....lol, Well, here I am with an expensive arsenal of combs and fancy designer brushes, anything to keep the mats at bay and her coat from breaking off.

Kara


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> I bathed Rosie Sunday afternoon, blow dried and combed. She was so pretty. Then we went back outside. Hubby had mowed the back yard and hadn't run the sweeper. then he decided to water the new shrubs. Rosie and the cat started playing and ran through the mud around the new freshly watered shrubs then in the yard. Have you ever seen a green dog? All the new mown grass clippings stuck in her hair and muddy feet. This time she got a bath in the swimming pool. I like to have never gotten the grass clippings out of her fur and her feet and legs still look dirty. Be careful what you wish for.


We call that the "Chia Pet" look!ound:


----------

